# [NEW release] u-he HIVE 2.1 patches by Scarr | Heckmann | Weimer - Metaphorium - featured in the new Matrix film



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2021)

*Metaphorium for Hive 2.1
220+ sounds for motion picture and more*

Three of u-he's sound design masterminds (Howard Scarr, Viktor Weimer and Urs Heckmann) joined forces and spent several months honing a soundset to Johnny Klimek’s specifications, which is now heavily featured in The Matrix Resurrections score. However, the flexibility of Metaphorium makes the sounds suitable for many different genres of music and film.










Soundsets for Hive 2 | u-he


Hive - Sleek, streamlined, and supercharged. Easy to use, surprisingly dynamic and versatile with low CPU usage.



u-he.com


----------



## grabauf (Dec 22, 2021)

The doc was too fast for me. I was just about to post it.


----------



## Whywhy (Dec 22, 2021)

A must have!


----------



## Hadrondrift (Dec 22, 2021)

You can't go wrong especially with Howard Scarr. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Whywhy (Dec 22, 2021)

Right, HS is a master, don't forget Viktor and Urs, they know what they do too!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2021)

Absolutely. And basically this whole soundset was only possible by actually adding new functions to the synth. So in a way this is HIVE 2.1 Matrix Edition!


----------



## KEM (Dec 22, 2021)

This is what I was waiting for!! Buying Hive and this soundset right away!!


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 22, 2021)

KEM said:


> This is what I was waiting for!! Buying Hive and this soundset right away!!


It is an excellent synth.


----------



## KEM (Dec 22, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> It is an excellent synth.



I downloaded the demo and used it a bit and I love the sound of it, plus you know my lord and savior used it on TENET so that’s another big reason for me to purchase


----------



## KEM (Dec 23, 2021)

Just bought Hive 2 and The Matrix soundset, I’m also listening to the soundtrack to the new film and so far it is amazing, I’ve never even heard of Johnny or Tom before this came out and they’ve just gained a new fan


----------



## doctoremmet (Dec 23, 2021)

KEM said:


> Just bought Hive 2 and The Matrix soundset, I’m also listening to the soundtrack to the new film and so far it is amazing, I’ve never even heard of Johnny or Tom before this came out and they’ve just gained a new fan


Cool. I have not heard it yet but I’m off to Spotify!


----------



## KEM (Dec 23, 2021)

doctoremmet said:


> Cool. I have not heard it yet but I’m off to Spotify!



Definitely up there as one of my favorite scores in recent memory, I haven’t seen the movie yet but I’ve heard it’s terrible, but the music certainly isn’t!!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 23, 2021)

KEM said:


> Definitely up there as one of my favorite scores in recent memory, I haven’t seen the movie yet but I’ve heard it’s terrible, but the music certainly isn’t!!


The film had its moments but overall disappointing compared to the previous 3.


----------



## KEM (Dec 23, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> The film had its moments but overall disappointing compared to the previous 3.



I’ll be totally honest and say I’ve never seen any of them before (I know, I know…) but those one had me really intrigued, trailers looked really cool, eventually I’ll get around to the old ones


----------



## Pier (Dec 23, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> The film had its moments but overall disappointing compared to the previous 3.


It must be really bad if it's worse than Matrix 2 and 3...


----------



## D Halgren (Dec 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> It must be really bad if it's worse than Matrix 2 and 3...


You mean you don't throw a dance party when the robots are coming to kill you 😉


----------



## Pier (Dec 23, 2021)

D Halgren said:


> You mean you don't throw a dance party when the robots are coming to kill you 😉


I facepalmed when I saw that in the theater back when it was released 😂

The track by Fluke is cool though. I used it a lot back then in my DJ sessions!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 23, 2021)

If you aren't having subterranean raves, what's the point of fighting the robots?


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> It must be really bad if it's worse than Matrix 2 and 3...


I know what you like and I guarantee you'll hate it.


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 23, 2021)

KEM said:


> I’ll be totally honest and say I’ve never seen any of them before (I know, I know…) but those one had me really intrigued, trailers looked really cool, eventually I’ll get around to the old ones


I'll bet you have TENET on an endless loop.


----------



## Pier (Dec 23, 2021)

KEM said:


> Definitely up there as one of my favorite scores in recent memory, I haven’t seen the movie yet but I’ve heard it’s terrible, but the music certainly isn’t!!


Take a listen to the original scores by Don Davis and Juno Reactor.

I've listened to the new one, and 80% of it is a rehash from the old scores.


----------



## KEM (Dec 23, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I'll bet you have TENET on an endless loop.



Lately it’s been The Dark Knight!!



liquidlino said:


> Going to break it to you. If you think TENET is good... Matrix 1 will blow your mind. 2 and 3 will then disappoint you immensely.



So I’ve heard!! Everyone has been telling me to watch it, I will soon for sure


----------



## KEM (Dec 23, 2021)

Pier said:


> Take a listen to the original scores by Don Davis and Juno Reactor.
> 
> I've listened to the new one, and 80% of it is a rehash from the old scores.



But if the new one is basically the same as the old one but with crazy synth sounds over it then won’t I probably like the new one more?!


----------



## Alchemedia (Dec 23, 2021)

liquidlino said:


> Going to break it to you. If you think TENET is good... Matrix 1 will blow your mind. 2 and 3 will then disappoint you immensely.


I concur. It's downhill after the first installment.


----------



## Pier (Dec 23, 2021)

KEM said:


> But if the new one is basically the same as the old one but with crazy synth sounds over it then won’t I probably like the new one more?!


The old ones have great synth stuff by Juno Reactor although it feels a bit outdated by today's standards (probably).

As for the orchestral work, the Don Davis stuff is still better. Specially when you consider the whole score, not just the individual themes, motifs, cues, etc.

This is a great video about that. SPOILERS!




Edit:

Sorry, this is actually the video I meant. SPOILERS!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 24, 2021)

Pier said:


> Take a listen to the original scores by Don Davis and Juno Reactor.
> 
> I've listened to the new one, and 80% of it is a rehash from the old scores.


I've listened to some parts of the new soundtrack on YT.
And i have to say it's probably the most saddening experience since quite a while.
Reason are the parts where the new score makes allusions to the old one.
The old scores by Don Davies relied heavily on polytonality.
Writing polytonal music requires a certain amount of know how.
Now, in the new soundtracks there are similar motives etc. but all without the harmonic background.
And this sounds so terribly dumb (when compared to the original scores) that it hurts my ears and my brain.
Seriously.
I don't want to know how Davies feels when listening to it...

It's like you're a chief who developed a super complex tasty sauce that perfectly matches the dish.
And then the next day – instead of this sauce – ketchup is poured over the dish and the customers don't realize the difference...

You can't make allusions to polytonal music if you're not able to compose polytonal music.
The usual simplistic "epic chord progressions" plus some fx are definitely not the same.
A DNA molecule has a higher degree of complexity than a piece of sugar, it's not the same, even if you make a spiraled twine that consists of caramel.

============

sorry for the rant.

Regarding the soundset, I'm sure it's fantastic.
Urs and the Tasmanian Devil were responsible for some of the greatest sounds that came with the first versions of Zebra. Lots of them (like the "dark orchestra" preset) are still in my Zebra-favorites folder.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> I've listened to some parts of the new soundtrack on YT.
> And i have to say it's probably the most saddening experience since quite a while.
> Reason are the parts where the new score makes allusions to the old one.
> The old scores by Don Davies relied heavily on polytonality.
> ...


Well, I'd be the same if someone played Paranoid on the seventh fret of the fifth string instead of the twelfth fret of the sixth string as God intended. It sounds wrong and shows ignorance of tonal subtleties!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 24, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> Urs and the Tasmanian Devil were responsible for some of the greatest sounds that came with the first versions of Zebra. Lots of them (like the "dark orchestra" preset) are still in my Zebra-favorites folder.


I don't see this preset. Is that the actual name? I seem to have Ver 2 presets only so maybe that is why I don't see it.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 24, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I don't see this preset. Is that the actual name? I seem to have Ver 2 presets only so maybe that is why I don't see it.


It was in the first release of version 2. (in 2006 or 2007)


----------



## PJMorgan (Dec 24, 2021)

Will definitely be getting this, I love ALL 3 OF THE ORIGINAL MOVIES & I'm not ashamed to admit it 

The 1st is definitely the best but I really love the second one especially, I'm a big fan of kung-fu & samurai films. I don't think we really needed another one but I'm sure I'll watch it anyway.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

PJMorgan said:


> Will definitely be getting this, I love ALL 3 OF THE ORIGINAL MOVIES & I'm not ashamed to admit it
> 
> The 1st is definitely the best but I really love the second one especially, I'm a big fan of kung-fu & samurai films. I don't think we really needed another one but I'm sure I'll watch it anyway.


Those who loved all of the first three Matrix films have never been noted for their sense of shame. 

I'm glad you liked them. They have led many generations of students to misunderstand Nozick's Experience Machine (an idea in political theory), but I don't number that among my complaints!


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 24, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> It was in the first release of version 2. (in 2006 or 2007)


I can see 2.2 Factory presets. There is a "transistor orchestra" preset. Or could be something I'm missing. The name sounds like it might be in the Dark Zebra set. I'll keep looking!


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 24, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I can see 2.2 Factory presets. There is a "transistor orchestra" preset. Or could be something I'm missing. The name sounds like it might be in the Dark Zebra set. I'll keep looking!


No, the dark zebra set came 10 years later and wasn't programmed by Urs but by Howie & HZ.

The preset "Dark Orchestra" (or similar, but it contained "dark" and "orchestra") was in the 2.0 version.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 24, 2021)

I 


Living Fossil said:


> No, the dark zebra set came 10 years later and wasn't programmed by Urs but by Howie & HZ.
> 
> The preset "Dark Orchestra" (or similar, but it contained "dark" and "orchestra") was in the 2.0 version.


I swear I've seen it there, but I can't find it now either. I remember it being called 'Dark Orchestra'.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 25, 2021)

Bee_Abney said:


> I
> 
> I swear I've seen it there, but I can't find it now either. I remember it being called 'Dark Orchestra'.


I contacted their support to see if there is a way to get these older presets, or get their insights about them.


----------



## Living Fossil (Dec 25, 2021)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I contacted their support to see if there is a way to get these older presets, or get their insights about them.


ok, i've done the work for you:

go to the patch library,






Zebra Family Presets







u-he.com





then, download the Zebra 2.1 factory bank (it's the last one in the Zebra column)

The sound i've mentioned, is called UH DroneDarknessOrchestra.
U H indicates that Urs Heckmann is the author of this preset.

Personally, i've used these _stock presets_ a lot (usually with some modifications; as for the mentioned Dark one)


----------



## KEM (Dec 25, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> ok, i've done the work for you:
> 
> go to the patch library,
> 
> ...



Downloading basically everything off that link…


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Dec 25, 2021)

Living Fossil said:


> ok, i've done the work for you:
> 
> go to the patch library,
> 
> ...


Wow this is amazing! Thanks so much for this!


----------



## Bee_Abney (Dec 25, 2021)

This explains why this sounded familiar but I don't have it. I recently reinstalled Zebra and haven't re-installed all of the extra soundsets yet.


----------



## Pier (Dec 25, 2021)

Alchemedia said:


> I know what you like and I guarantee you'll hate it.


My expectations were pretty low but oh my god it was awful.

It was indeed much worse than Matrix 2 and 3. Those movies were pretentious and clumsy and had terrible dialogue... but at least it seemed like The Wachowskis believed in what they were doing. Matrix 4 is like Disney was trying to make an edgy Hellraiser movie. Not even the action sequences are worth it.

The synth sounds were good though.


----------



## KEM (Dec 25, 2021)

Pier said:


> My expectations were pretty low but oh my god it was awful.
> 
> It was indeed much worse than Matrix 2 and 3. Those movies were pretentious and clumsy and had terrible dialogue... but at least it seemed like The Wachowskis believed in what they were doing. Matrix 4 is like Disney was trying to make an edgy Hellraiser movie. Not even the action sequences are worth it.
> 
> The synth sounds were good though.



Everyone says it’s absolutely terrible which makes me a bit sad to hear because the music is so awesome, one of the moments I’m a particularly big fan is the really low piano runs/clusters in this track and others throughout the score:




Zimmer also did it in TDK and it was also an incredible musical moment:




That’s just one of those techniques that always gets me hyped up, very simple but always effective and really cool sounding


----------



## Pier (Dec 26, 2021)

KEM said:


> Everyone says it’s absolutely terrible which makes me a bit sad to hear because the music is so awesome, one of the moments I’m a particularly big fan is the really low piano runs/clusters in this track and others throughout the score:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those were probably inspired by the original score. The piano is used prominently through the score.






And also plenty of other scores with those low piano notes.


The Usual Suspects by John Ottman




The Sneakers by James Horner from 1992 (around the last minute)





I'm sure the are plenty more examples.


----------



## KEM (Dec 26, 2021)

Pier said:


> Those were probably inspired by the original score. The piano is used prominently through the score.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lorne Balfe did it for this one in Mission Impossible and it’s awesome


----------



## AdamKmusic (Dec 29, 2021)

I’ve never used Hive before! I’ll have to try out the demo!


----------



## KEM (Dec 30, 2021)

AdamKmusic said:


> I’ve never used Hive before! I’ll have to try out the demo!



It’s awesome!! And these Matrix presets are killer too, totally worth picking up


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 11, 2022)

'I look into my instruments folder and I see nothing. A big, weighty nothing where Hive should be.'
Jean-Paul Sartre, _Being and Nothingness_


----------



## doctoremmet (Jan 11, 2022)

I swear I read Jean Michel Jarre there for a moment.


----------



## Bee_Abney (Jan 11, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> I swear I read Jean Michel Jarre there for a moment.


Jarre is a very deep thinker too. And possibly even more moody!


----------



## Alchemedia (Jan 15, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> 'I look into my instruments folder and I see nothing. A big, weighty nothing where Hive should be.'
> Jean-Paul Sartre, _Being and Nothingness_


_Beeing Nothing Less _


----------



## Maarten (Feb 5, 2022)

And here they are.
"Interview: Urs Heckmann, Howard Scarr and Viktor Weimer - Crack u-he sound designers"


----------



## R. Naroth (Feb 7, 2022)

Maarten said:


> And here they are.
> "Interview: Urs Heckmann, Howard Scarr and Viktor Weimer - Crack u-he sound designers"



These folks are amazing. I bought Hive right after watching this interview.


----------



## Pier (Feb 7, 2022)

Maarten said:


> And here they are.
> "Interview: Urs Heckmann, Howard Scarr and Viktor Weimer - Crack u-he sound designers"



Wow

I remember in 2020 or maybe even 2019 Urs announced they were waiting for a big movie project to come out and release Hive 2.1 and a soundset. We all speculated it was probably Dune and it seems they didn't even know what film they were working on!


----------

